# CERM 14th edition index



## tes (Dec 19, 2017)

hello,

is there anybody who can find me CERM 14th edition index please ?

thanks,


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2017)

i think @ptatohed might be able to help


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 19, 2017)

Yup, feel free to PM me your e-mail.    

Hey, tj, when did you become tj?


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Yup, feel free to PM me your e-mail.
> 
> Hey, tj, when did you become tj?


when a coworker FOUND ME OUT and i needed to go incognito. I credit you for the tj


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2017)

tj_PE said:


> when a coworker FOUND ME OUT and i needed to go incognito. I credit you for the tj


A former co-worker just found me! But it's all good. We're friends.


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> A former co-worker just found me! But it's all good. We're friends.


yeah we are friends too, but i just don't want to be as obvi for maybe not so much of friends in the future.


----------

